# My 24 x 48 N scale layout



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my small N scale layout. After 25 years I decided to get back into model railroading once again. Of course having small grandkids with an interest in trains made it much easier to convince the wife er...gramma that is.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You should be proud of that layout, it looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Ips it possible to see a pic from a little back more to see end to end


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are a couple of overall pics, hope they come out OK. My next thought is making different scenes to replace the tunnels in the corners so I can mix things up a little. Grandkids wanted tunnels so there they are, but the opportunity to change things a bit is on my mind. Packed a lot of scenery in a small space, but when looking at a track level view it looks much larger. As the saying goes....it will never be finished, just taking longer to find the changes I want to make.

Airshot


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a lot of action in a small space. 

Great layout.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks great...
continuous running for the railfan, and nice switching areas....
perfect.....


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

That is very nice, i am still working out my 24 x 48.
Your inner radius is about what 9 1/2 inches ?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, inner is approx. 9.5 and outer approx. 11". Have to use a little imagination but it has enough to keep it interesting. Would like to go bigger......mabey someday, but for now it is easily stored out of the way. Working on making different scenes when the mountains are removed. They just lift off and there is grass under them so additional scenes can be set on that area, just a way to mix it up a little so the same layout does not get boring as quick. I was fortunate to find some outdated building models that were unused because I was not happy with the current stock of building models and a lot of scratch building also. It is amazing what a stop at hobby lobby and a few cans of acrylic paint can do, oh and don't forget a few cans of flat auto primer for base coats.


----------

